# Finally found a house I think...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Geez, looking for a place to have a little homestead has been quite a lengthy chore! Think I finally found just the place for me though. Is a house on twenty acres with trees and a good well that is 75 miles from where i live now. Putting in an offer today,,,cross your fingers
:bouncy:


----------



## tnfamily (Mar 23, 2014)

toes crossed too


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The best to you, hope you get this one!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

You're coming up to Tonopah, right? :happy:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yup , offer accepted, we are all super excited, thanks for the crossing of all fingers and toes! sis


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

sisterpine said:


> Yup , offer accepted, we are all super excited, thanks for the crossing of all fingers and toes! sis


 Awesome! Gonna post pics so we can see? :happy:


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Pine!!!!

Waiting for photos:happy:


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, piccies please!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Sorry totally forgot about photos LOL. pictures can be seen here: http://www.ziprealty.com/property/591-E-VAN-NESS-ST-COCHISE-AZ-85606/988333/detail


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations -- looks like a nice roomy house. I'm envious of all that green! Hope you will be very happy there.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great! When do you close?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous! We dont have a lot of places like that in Arizona, so very nice find!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Closing on July 10...so excited!


----------

